# Recovery is Possible



## ADude (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to give you some hope that recovery is possible. Some background: I’m 18 years old and I began suffering from dr/dp about 7 months ago after a marijuana “od”. About two weeks after I took the edibles I started experiencing panic attacks everyday. My physiatrist suggested that I let everyone know this is treatable with medication. Currently I take Prozac (30mg) and Abilify (20mg). Klonopin also helped me tremendously to get rid of my anxiety completely. I also exercise 6 days a week exercise routine my depersonalization and derealization has become background noise in my life. Sometimes I forget that it’s there. THERE IS HOPE. Talk to a psychiatrist.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

ADude said:


> Hello everyone, I just wanted to give you some hope that recovery is possible. Some background: I’m 18 years old and I began suffering from dr/dp about 7 months ago after a marijuana “od”. About two weeks after I took the edibles I started experiencing panic attacks everyday. My physiatrist suggested that I let everyone know this is treatable with medication. Currently I take Prozac (30mg) and Abilify (20mg). Klonopin also helped me tremendously to get rid of my anxiety completely. I also exercise 6 days a week exercise routine my depersonalization and derealization has become background noise in my life. Sometimes I forget that it’s there. THERE IS HOPE. Talk to a psychiatrist.


You can tell your psychiatrist he is lacking some knowledge about DPDR. With different psychiatrists I tried Zoloft, Seroplex, Prozac, Effexor, Seresta, Risperdal, Solian, Abilify, Olanzapine, Haldol, Lamictal, Naltrexone different combinations as well as Lithium. None of it could solve my problem. You can tell him that it is very harmful to pretend one has simple solutions to complicated problems. Of course medication can help people or maybe solve their problem for good, and I would probably advise people to try in some circumstances. But they should stop pretending they know just to secure some patients or to make them temporarily happy with anticipation. Going to doctor after doctor, each of them telling you that they know bette than the previous one and they have the actual solution is more depressing than he can imagine. There is nothing wrong with telling someone that you have some reasons to believe that this or that could help and you are would like to try it, and if it doesn't work at least you will have more information. There is nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with telling people you don't know but you are going to try.
But really, it's terrible to hear people promise they will cure you and the give up because they don't understand and leave you with the feeling of being doomed. They keep making people believe doctors know everything, and then when people realize they don't know about _their_ disease they think they have a rare disease and are doomed. Whereas not knowing for sure is rather the norm, and it doesn't mean anyone is hopeless.


----------



## ADude (9 mo ago)

Trith said:


> You can tell your psychiatrist he is lacking some knowledge about DPDR. With different psychiatrists I tried Zoloft, Seroplex, Prozac, Effexor, Seresta, Risperdal, Solian, Abilify, Olanzapine, Haldol, Lamictal, Naltrexone different combinations as well as Lithium. None of it could solve my problem. You can tell him that it is very harmful to pretend one has simple solutions to complicated problems. Of course medication can help people or maybe solve their problem for good, and I would probably advise people to try in some circumstances. But they should stop pretending they know just to secure some patients or to make them temporarily happy with anticipation. Going to doctor after doctor, each of them telling you that they know bette than the previous one and they have the actual solution is more depressing than he can imagine. There is nothing wrong with telling someone that you have some reasons to believe that this or that could help and you are would like to try it, and if it doesn't work at least you will have more information. There is nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with telling people you don't know but you are going to try.
> But really, it's terrible to hear people promise they will cure you and the give up because they don't understand and leave you with the feeling of being doomed. They keep making people believe doctors know everything, and then when people realize they don't know about _their_ disease they think they have a rare disease and are doomed. Whereas not knowing for sure is rather the norm, and it doesn't mean anyone is hopeless.


I’m just saying how my symptoms have gone done significantly. I’m knowledgeable enough to know that dp/dr doesn’t exactly go away for everyone. I think the real help for me has been exercise, I’m sure you’ve already tried it but everyone’s experience is different.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Sure, I was just reacting to what your therapist said, to "let everyone know it was treatable with medication". Perhaps I misunderstood but it sounds like he pretends to know the answer for everyone. He also sounds like he is assuming people who talk in the internet have never seen an actual doctor and are just waiting for his input. But I'm sure what you said is a brief summary of what he said and perhaps I am mis interpreting on top of that. But I already have seen so much judgement about "the internet" from therapists that I wouldn't be surprised this is what he had in mind.


----------

